# Research on repatriation- HELP NEEDED!



## tatjana_86

Hi everybody,

may i first introduce myself very shortly: my name is Tatjana, i´m 24 years old and about to finish my postgraduate studies in human resource management to get a master´s degree.
for my final essay i´m doing research about repatriation of expatriates and i need expatriates who are willing to help me by working on a short questionnaire, takes maximum 20 minutes time.

i hope there are people here to support young professionals.

thank you in advance!!!

greats,

Tatjana from Germany


----------

